# Agility Training



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Miss Darcy and I have been attending beginner's Whirlwind Agility Training. There are usually about eight in a group - every now and then some new doggies turn up. The closest one to London is at Gerrard's Cross - so it's a real hike to get out there. But it's worth every trek and every tube, train, cab ride. She had learnt so much in just six lessons and I learnt even more - how to communicate, how to get her to do things. And so great that she's using her mind. Sue White is fab! Will be signing up again for ongoing beginner's! And on top of the agility, she also realised that not all German Shepherds are nasty! She was attacked once by one and she has real issues with them - not sure what to do besides going to a therapist - and not sure if that would even work. The first time she met Layla, the German Shepherd, she was bothered by her and could not concentrate on her training. But yesterday, Layla was nervous and wasn't switched on - and Darcy was brilliant. We went to calm down Layla. That was the most rewarding part. www.missdarcy.org


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like you had a great time! Well done keep it up!


----------

